# FOSTER HOMES NEEDED EVERYWHERE



## Marty (Oct 14, 2013)

When it rains it pours and now we are scurrying about trying to make room for horses in need before winter hits

Please refer to our foster home page and if you are interested, please fill out the application asap.

Thanks so much

www.chancesminihorserescue.org


----------



## Diva's Girl (Jan 16, 2014)

Can CMHR ship horses to Alaska?


----------



## Marty (Jan 18, 2014)

We can ship them anywhere they need to go.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 28, 2014)

Once I move to my new place in the south I will definitely be signing up as a foster place




I use to buy horses that needed a good home, sometimes they were free, get them to a good health, retrain them and give them a new purpose in life and I miss doing that.


----------

